# decent computer speakers for an office space?



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2012)

i know nothing about low end desktop speakers. i need something under $50 that doesn't require an amp. so just an rca jack to plug into the soundcard. 2.0 setup. any recommendation?


----------



## Phusius (Jul 11, 2012)

Logitech sales some $11 2.0 speakers on Amazon.com free ship no tax.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2012)

i looked at these. reviews look good.

Creative Inspire T10 10 Watts RMS 2.0 Speaker Syst...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 11, 2012)

Klipsch ProMedia are good


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 11, 2012)

the T10 is quite good,


----------

